# LG 19LS4R HDMI connection issues with Mac



## Bert298 (Jul 28, 2017)

Good evening,

I have had my LG for a long while now. It has always done exactly what I have wanted it to do for that whole time. That has included using it as a external screen for my MacBook through HDMI. 

Usually I plug the HDMI cable into the Mac and TV and they automatically pickup each other and the Mac screen is displayed on the TV. Unfortunately recently after accidentally changing a setting on my Mac, the TV just displays 'No signal' now when plugged in. It is trying to recognise something but always comes back to the same 'No signal' screen.

When I put my Mac into safe mode the TV recognises and displays the Mac screen but not in normal mode.

I have connected my Mac with another HDMI cable to another TV and it works fine. I have also used the same HDMI cable I am trying to connect with to another TV and same Mac and that works fine.

I can not for the life of me figure out how to get it back working, especially after it worked before.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Are you changing the input on the LG TV to the HDMI port that the Mac is plugged into?
Also go to System Preferences/Display choose Thunderbolt Display


----------

